# New Animatronic Witch Scene for 2016



## halstaff

A prop builders job is never done! 
We have already started on another big project and this one is shaping up to be one of our best. The team has been assembled and it has some heavy hitters! Bobzilla, Lightman, RedTiePhotography and Dead Things return and joining us for the first time is RoxyBlue and Spooky1!
We will be incorporating some new items and upgrading some of the existing props to create a brand new witches scene.
To start things off, Bobzilla and I have been working on the skull of a new character which includes some very special eyes.
Here is your first sneak peak!










I discovered the eyes while surfing the net. The original concept came from David Boccabella (Marcwolf) and a tutorial was done by Phillip Burgess. This is on the Adafruit site and uses components that they stock. It can be found at https://learn.adafruit.com/animated-electronic-eyes-using-teensy-3-1 This project, along with some other ideas for adding animatronic eyes to your props will be the topic of my April article in Servo Magazine.
The eyes that I have built for this project cost about $150 for all the parts. It does require some fine soldering and a basic knowledge on adding programming to an Arduino. I will be ordering more of these and have plans to add them to a variety of my characters.

Here's Bryan's video of the completed skull in action using a temporary soundtrack -






The mechanism for the witch is coming together.









This year's debut of the new witch scene -


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

That's great, a digital take on the eyes. Probably less of a hassle than axix motors and all that. I didn't know you were all in the San Diego area, too cool. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I are really excited about being part of this talented team. Looking forward to seeing it all pan out beautifully!


----------



## FistJr

What a tease! Looks pretty interesting!


----------



## Hairazor

Great eyes!!!


----------



## Lightman

Great job on the concept, design, and sculpt. It's really shaping up. Eyes look great!

Looking forward to the build my friends...


----------



## bobzilla

This looks like it might be a fun project!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Looks like a good thread to watch! I can't wait to see what you guys come up with. I am sure it will be spooktacular!


----------



## punkineater

Ooooo, very cool:coolkin:~looking forward to seeing the progression!


----------



## heresjohnny

That is so cool! How did you get started on the whole team concept? And can you share some details on the eyes? Thanks!


----------



## Hilda

Fantastic!!!


----------



## halstaff

heresjohnny said:


> That is so cool! How did you get started on the whole team concept? And can you share some details on the eyes? Thanks!


Thank you!
The collaboration started innocently enough. Bobzilla, who lives near me, was over and we were of course discussing prop building. I mentioned to him that I wish I was able to have more lifelike faces on my 3 axis skulls. He volunteered to try to do some sculpting on one. It came out fantastic but now it needed a voice. That's when I contacted Dead Things to see if he would be interested in doing the voice as he has some experience doing that with his witches. He agreed and we completed a great prop! My son, Bryan of RedTiePhotography did all the photo and video work to show him off.
The next year's big project was being planned and we wanted to up our game again. Lightman was developing a new puppeteering controller I wanted to try out so I approached him. With his help, Papa VooDoo came to life. Pumpkin5 asked it we needed any help and we jumped at her offer! Her props added a tremendous amount to the finished prop.
RoxyBlue offered her assistance if we ever needed some witches voice work. That is this year's project and we are looking forward to working with her and Spooky1.
Working with a group such as these talented people has allowed us to create some unbelievable creations. It adds to the fun and keeps a continuous flow of ideas coming. I suggest this method to anyone who wants to take their props to the next level.
I will place some info regarding the eyes in the initial post.


----------



## bobzilla

I added some horn to the skull for a little more sinister look.
Steve also programmed some different eyes into the screens.
I think the blue eyes were a little too friendly looking. 
I'll take some video of the new eyes, and post it soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like the shape of those horns.


----------



## heresjohnny

Thank you! I will enjoy watching this come together.



halstaff said:


> Thank you!
> The collaboration started innocently enough. Bobzilla, who lives near me, was over and we were of course discussing prop building. I mentioned to him that I wish I was able to have more lifelike faces on my 3 axis skulls. He volunteered to try to do some sculpting on one. It came out fantastic but now it needed a voice. That's when I contacted Dead Things to see if he would be interested in doing the voice as he has some experience doing that with his witches. He agreed and we completed a great prop! My son, Bryan of RedTiePhotography did all the photo and video work to show him off.
> The next year's big project was being planned and we wanted to up our game again. Lightman was developing a new puppeteering controller I wanted to try out so I approached him. With his help, Papa VooDoo came to life. Pumpkin5 asked it we needed any help and we jumped at her offer! Her props added a tremendous amount to the finished prop.
> RoxyBlue offered her assistance if we ever needed some witches voice work. That is this year's project and we are looking forward to working with her and Spooky1.
> Working with a group such as these talented people has allowed us to create some unbelievable creations. It adds to the fun and keeps a continuous flow of ideas coming. I suggest this method to anyone who wants to take their props to the next level.
> I will place some info regarding the eyes in the initial post.


----------



## bobzilla

Why, thank you! 
I'm finishing up the skull today 
I'll post pictures soon.


RoxyBlue said:


> I like the shape of those horns.


----------



## bobzilla

All finished up with the skull :xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nicely painted, bobz! Great choice of color


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you, thank you! 
Steve let me use some of his gel stain for the skull.
I wasn't sure how it would come out?
I'm pretty happy with it though 



RoxyBlue said:


> Nicely painted, bobz! Great choice of color


----------



## Lightman

Really looks great Bob! Color goes well with eyes. Really looks alive in your hand. Professional job my friend.


----------



## Spooky1

Paint/stain job looks great. I like the choice of color.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks a bunch!



Spooky1 said:


> Paint/stain job looks great. I like the choice of color.


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> All finished up with the skull :xbones:


:jol:Wow Robert! He looks fantastic! The sculpt turned out so great and I love the stain...wasn't sure how the stain would work, but damn it looks good!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

So so soooo cool!!! I am already such a huge fan of Bob's work, but when he and Steve team up together their creations are brilliant. But then you add to the mix the mad skills of some of the other forum members and it's always a sure fire recipe for success! A guaranteed feast for the imagination. Nom nom nom.


----------



## elputas69

What a great team and collaborations. Seeing some early fruits on these efforts. I'm following this build and can't wait to see the finished product (an the whole journey, of course). Great job!
Cheers,
ET


----------



## bobzilla

Much appreciated, guys and gals


----------



## bobzilla

Here's the whole enchilada on the skull build.
This is pretty much start to finish on the skull.
Mister Boogedy by bobzilla5 | Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good job, bob! Now get cracking on the rest of that skellie


----------



## bobzilla

RoxyBlue said:


> Good job, bob! Now get cracking on the rest of that skellie


Well, if I knew how to animate things, I would :googly:  
It's all in Steve's capable hands now


----------



## Dead Things

So excited about this project. I'm all about da witches!!!


----------



## CouveGuy

I've been out of touch in my Christmas and Halloween fixation for 6 months due to "life". I come back and see this wonderful idea and execution. Very kewl.

I've recently been looking at the Photon processor, which has -built in- WiFi within a very powerful STMicro chip (1Mb flash, 256Kb ram) for $20. You can use an Arduino like environment or drop all the way into FreeRTOS. Only reason I mention is this is a great chip for SPI, PWM and other technologies. You might want to take a look.


----------



## spinman1949

Steve,

I love the concept. Plus such a small footprint. NP putting into the standard skulls. Been out of the loop for awhile due to health issues. But you may see Virginia and I at your meetings soon. I need a new project.

Tom


----------



## halstaff

The electronics are completed in the head and it is up and running. The plan is for Bryan to come over on Tuesday and do a video so watch for that to be posted later this week.


----------



## bobzilla

I'm anxious to see the skull come to life! :xbones:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:So Steve, I have a question. How is the new skeleton going to fit into the Witches Scene? And what is the premise? I think I have an idea, but I'd love to picture it a bit in my own mind... If it's anything like Big Red, or Papa VooDoo, it's going to be a frigging force to be reckoned with.


----------



## halstaff

Bryan (RedTiePhotography) came by tonight and shot some video of the new skull. It will be a few days before the editing gets done but here is a still to hold everyone over until then.


----------



## bobzilla

halstaff said:


> Bryan (RedTiePhotography) came by tonight and shot some video of the new skull. It will be a few days before the editing gets done but here is a still to hold everyone over until then.


Holy $hit, he looks great!
Nice work, bryan!!!
Can't wait to see his movement.
I'm sure he'll look awesome, per usual


----------



## Lightman

Great job as usual Bryan. Bob, your skull continues to look better and better. Steve...your project is gonna be fantastic!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He looks really annoyed...


----------



## bobzilla

Just wait till you two start going back and forth 
Play nice  



RoxyBlue said:


> He looks really annoyed...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha! We show no mercy


----------



## halstaff

Bryan did another fantastic job on the photography. The audio track is not the one we will be using but is only for testing.


----------



## bobzilla

Freakin awesome!!!﻿


----------



## DarkOne

I like it... I like it..A LOT!


----------



## sreynolds

That is so freakin cool...I'll take one lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fabulous! The movement really brings him to life and ups that creep factor, too.


----------



## bobzilla

Here is the finished skeleton body.
Up next is the animation by Steve, the voice of the witch by Roxy, Spooky and Pat. I can't wait to see what you guys come up with 
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1754


----------



## Dead Things

He looks so WICKED!!! Amazing as always Bob!!! And those eyes look fantastic Steve!!!


----------



## Lightman

Wow! Looks fantastic! Very realistic Bob. 

Congratulations....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Admit it, bobz, you dug that up from some creepy old graveyard:googly:

Nice job!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Robert...you are just so talented! You made the skelly look much mo' better!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks guys!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh my gosh I am just LOVING this!!!!!!


----------



## CouveGuy

What an awesome Skull!! Wahhoooo!!!

Very nice. Tha's going to be one heck of a display..


----------



## IMU

I stumble across this and now my project looks like a kindergarten kid made it in art class. Oh well, at least I know how an animatronic project is supposed to look and act. Great work as always.


----------



## bobzilla

IMU said:


> I stumble across this and now my project looks like a kindergarten kid made it in art class. Oh well, at least I know how an animatronic project is supposed to look and act. Great work as always.


Your skeleton is pretty dang awesome Dave!
Once you add your magic touch to it with clothing etc, he'll look even better!
You should be proud mister!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Wow, that skull is amazing! You tech guys can sure work some magic!!!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks, Jack and Dave! 
Steve is the tech guru, I'm just the clay pusher


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

^yeah, but you work some serious magic with that apoxie sculpt my friend, I really dig your asthetic regarding shape and form (plus, together you guys make a great team)! I so need to try my hand at that AS stuff...


----------



## sreynolds

Awesome, any way to convince you to release the audio in some capacity? is this your Frankenstein board controlling it all?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I did a test recording of the dialogue yesterday and sent it out to the team for comment. Once final edits are done, I'll perform my witchy vocal magic and Dead Things will perform his skeletal vocal magic, and everything will be....magical


----------



## bobzilla

Damn fine job!
I listened to it again this morning.
This is going to be great when all is said and done! 



RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 and I did a test recording of the dialogue yesterday and sent it out to the team for comment. Once final edits are done, I'll perform my witchy vocal magic and Dead Things will perform his skeletal vocal magic, and everything will be....magical


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you, bob Be careful, though - you might start having nightmares about evil witches and smarta$$ skeletons:jol:


----------



## sreynolds

Hey Halstaff what servos do you use in your 3 skulls???


----------



## halstaff

I usually use these Hitec 425BB's - https://www.servocity.com/html/hs-425bb_super_sport_bb.html#.Vxk4vzHce18 but sometimes need to go up to 485HB's for more torque on the nod servo - https://www.servocity.com/html/hs-485hb_servo.html#.Vxk5HDHce18


----------



## bobzilla

I listened to it at 5 am outside when it was dark, and the moon was full.
Pretty creepy! 



RoxyBlue said:


> Thank you, bob Be careful, though - you might start having nightmares about evil witches and smarta$$ skeletons:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just sent two more recordings of the chant to the team to listen to when the moon is full - or sooner since we're on a deadline We tightened up the tempo a bit.


----------



## bobzilla

Nice work!
Both sound great, but #5 test is my fav!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sent the team four more recordings yesterday. If they like them, all they have to do is pick their favorite and then Dead Things can add the skellie vocals.

Thanks to Spooky1 for a lovely script and for subbing in as the smart a$$ skeleton when I was working out timing:jol:

I'm so looking forward to seeing the final scene!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh my that is looking flipping fantastic!!!!


----------



## bobzilla

I'll have to take another listen, and pick my fav 
Really nice work you guys!!!



RoxyBlue said:


> Sent the team four more recordings yesterday. If they like them, all they have to do is pick their favorite and then Dead Things can add the skellie vocals.
> 
> Thanks to Spooky1 for a lovely script and for subbing in as the smart a$$ skeleton when I was working out timing:jol:
> 
> I'm so looking forward to seeing the final scene!


----------



## bobzilla

I actually like them all 
Hard to pick a fav.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, bobz

Since Dead Things will be cutting and pasting to put together the final sound track, there's always the option of choosing sections of the witch's dialogue that you like best from more than one file, as opposed to trying to decide whether a single recording does it all. For example, you may like the chant portion better in one recording, her wicked taunt and laugh in another, and her final exasperated comment in a yet another. And if you like them all, my thought is that you can't go wrong no matter what you decide.


----------



## Lightman

Steve (Halstaff) and I listened to them all yesterday and have laid out the basic animatronic system to complement the soundtrack. We have decided on how the witch and skeleton will be articulated (how many movements and servos). 

We have begun analyzing the gestures including arm movements, head movements, leg kicks, etc as well as a couple of new lighting and sound effects to complement the story line of the show.

I cant wait to hear the skeleton part. We want to take advantage of Bobzilla's crafted skull and bring it to life with natural head movements along with the dialog. That dialog will be critical to the holistic perspective.

Cant wait for the next conference call. We have much to tell you all.


----------



## bobzilla

Wow!
This is going to be great!
You guys certainly have your hands full 



Lightman said:


> Steve (Halstaff) and I listened to them all yesterday and have laid out the basic animatronic system to complement the soundtrack. We have decided on how the witch and skeleton will be articulated (how many movements and servos).
> 
> We have begun analyzing the gestures including arm movements, head movements, leg kicks, etc as well as a couple of new lighting and sound effects to complement the story line of the show.
> 
> I cant wait to hear the skeleton part. We want to take advantage of Bobzilla's crafted skull and bring it to life with natural head movements along with the dialog. That dialog will be critical to the holistic perspective.
> 
> Cant wait for the next conference call. We have much to tell you all.


----------



## Edman197

That is really cool!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:This is such an exciting build, and I'm so impressed with the outcome. You guys have really rocked this build. Zills, as usual you have created a skeleton that is unbelievable! Steve, you and Brian are creating a phenomenal animatronic monster that will delight the hoards of trick or treaters!!! And Roxy and Spooky and Pat....I am blown away. You guys are a cohesive and talented team. All in all, my jaw is on the floor. WOWZA!


----------



## IMU

That skull looks great ... has the Bobzilla touch indeed.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks, Dave! 



IMU said:


> That skull looks great ... has the Bobzilla touch indeed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great video conference with the team yesterday, and very entertaining as well. We are so impressed with the ambitious plans for the scene the guys have developed. Such an honor to be part of this group.


----------



## Lightman

RoxyBlue said:


> Great video conference with the team yesterday, and very entertaining as well. We are so impressed with the ambitious plans for the scene the guys have developed. Such an honor to be part of this group.


Agreed...this team is fantastic. I too had fun.

Now I have to get to work ..so much to do, so little time...LOL


----------



## Lightman

*Vixen Interface Successful*

The new Witch & Skeleton effect will be controlled via Vixen (a timeline based sequencer typically used for lighting control) that in turn will trigger animatronic controllers and sound cards for a fully synchronized show. Vixen will trigger other effects throughout the graveyard as well as control incandescent lighting and intelligent lighting.

To be successful, we have decided to divide and conquer and have 2 systems for programming and testing...one in California and one in Arizona. This will ease the integration tasks over the next several months.

Steve sent me last year's Cemetary Vixen sequence that we will use as base for this years Witch & Skeleton effect. I successfully loaded it on my PC, modified Profile for my USB to DMX dongles and am outputting to surrogate dimmer packs.

Each animatronic prop will have 16 DMX channels dedicated to lighting and triggering that effect. Each prop has separate controllers to run the servos and sound.The animatronic props will have a dedicated DMX universe for future growth.

This means I can program entire show here in Tucson, then port it to Steves system later. We can also do parallel development as we progress on the build.

The final show will employ Lynx Express AC dimmer board and Renard SS16 AC dimmer board for controlling all lights. I will use surrogate DMX dimmer packs here in Tucson that mimic those controllers.

I then fabbed 120VAC relay switch that will be used to trigger the animatronics controllers (Propeller Activity Boards) from Vixen. I successfully demo'ed the triggering on a surrogate prop I had laying around. FYI... We used this method of triggering Papa Voodoo in past years and it works great.

Soon I will publish our design document for all to see.


----------



## bobzilla

Awesome, Brian!
This is going to be epic!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Epic, indeed! And one of these days, I might actually understand everything Lightman said:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

All the witch vocals and script are now in the capable hands of Dead Things and his sound engineer. Looking forward to hearing him bring the skeleton to audible life:jol:


----------



## Lightman

RoxyBlue said:


> All the witch vocals and script are now in the capable hands of Dead Things and his sound engineer. Looking forward to hearing him bring the skeleton to audible life:jol:


 This is great news! Can't wait....


----------



## Lightman

I have been successful in building a surrogate 3 Axis Skull and an Articulated Model with Sensors (AMS). I will use these to do initial programming of servo movements for both witch and skull including head movements as well as arms, legs and hand movements.

These servo command files will then be transferred over to the actual witch and skeleton animatronic characters. Doing the sequencing and programming remotely, it will save time when we integrate the system.

For those interested, an Articulated Model with Sensors (AMS) is a model of the character with potentiometer sensors built into the critical joints and axis. As the model is then puppeteered, a special application called Servo Recorder Playback V60 records the movements on an SD card. Then I can play the sequence of movements back on cue.

The beauty of the AMS is that it generates coupled movements. That is, more than one axis or joint is moved in sync with the others in an organic, natural manner. This results is very fluid lifelike movements of the prop. This is all done in sync with the audio soundtrack RoxyBlue was referring to.

Here is a video showing the details of the AMS for the heads and a quick demo...
Skull Articulated Model with Sensors (AMS) - First Test on Vimeo

Here is an explanation of puppeteering and some examples of the AMS used for arm motions....
http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/showthread.php?2324-Puppeteering-Animatronic-Props

Here is video of arm in action....
Animatronic Articulated Model with Sensors Description/Demo on Vimeo


----------



## RoxyBlue

I need to get something like this to record fake work-like movements so I can send a surrogate to work in place of myself

Really impressive!


----------



## bobzilla

Beautiful work, Brian!


----------



## bfjou812

Very nice work. I would be really interested in seeing more of this. I can think of about a thousand ways to use this in programming various props ,etc. Great job!!


----------



## Lightman

bfjou812 said:


> Very nice work. I would be really interested in seeing more of this. I can think of about a thousand ways to use this in programming various props ,etc. Great job!!


Thanks.

If interested in the Servo Recorder Playback Ver 60 application hosted on a Propeller Activity Board, here is a link that explains the whole system.

http://diychristmas.org/vb1/showthread.php?2631-Servo-Recorder-Player-and-Servo-Player

The C code is open source (free). You need to buy the activity board, an SD card, servos, and 10K pots. If you want sound you need to use an MDFly AU5120 board (or equivalent).


----------



## halstaff

I am working on the mechanism for the witch and it is coming together.


----------



## Lightman

Looks great Steve!


----------



## Lightman

*"Skully" - Surrogate Skull*

I have fabbed up a surrogate 3 Axis skull called "Skully" and I'm using it to practice puppeteering smooth organic head motions. This system will be used to program the witch head and Skull.

I've also integrated a new MDfly AU5016 audio board into my Servo recorder playback software version 60B.

Here is a link to its development along with a mini show to demonstrate the versatility of this animatronic development/programming system....
http://diychristmas.org/vb1/showthr...nimatronic-Skull&p=71278&viewfull=1#post71278

Here is a quick link to a video of the skull in action...as a test. Remember, we will be using the real audio soundtrack soon, then swap in Bobzilla's skull and Steve's witch head in the final phase of programming.
Nobody on Vimeo


----------



## Spooky1

I'm amazed at what you do. Nobody is a riot.:googly::zombie:


----------



## FistJr

Brian, that "Nobody" clip is amazing. Great movement and syncing!


----------



## FistJr

Brian -

Do you do all of the sequencing straight from the motion capture, or do you use a editing program to "fine tune" the captured motion? If so, how do you edit the raw motion captured data? Is there a program that would allow you to view the raw captured position data/"waveforms" visually against an audio track, and adjust that information in a visual manner (and then export the edited waveform back to the Propeller)? I'm thinking of something like a Vixen or a LOR environment for the editing part.

Many thanks, your setup (and result!) is making me drool with envy.


----------



## Lightman

FistJr said:


> Brian -
> 
> Do you do all of the sequencing straight from the motion capture, or do you use a editing program to "fine tune" the captured motion? If so, how do you edit the raw motion captured data? Is there a program that would allow you to view the raw captured position data/"waveforms" visually against an audio track, and adjust that information in a visual manner (and then export the edited waveform back to the Propeller)? I'm thinking of something like a Vixen or a LOR environment for the editing part.
> 
> Many thanks, your setup (and result!) is making me drool with envy.


The Servo Recorder Playback application was designed to be used with puppeteering in mind so each recording session is a real time performance. The motions are fluid and coupled to ensure they are in synch with the programmer listening to audio track. In the event the programmer isn't pleased with the performance, the application provides a couple of solutions.

First, the session can be re-recorded in whole or in part to correct any anomalies in the entire show or an individual channel.

For example if in the recording session the jaw motion is not to your liking, but the rest of the 3 axis movements are ok, the puppeteer selects the bad jaw channel and re-records it via the Jaw pot while watching the other movements of the head and listening to the audio. This can be done over and over again until the desired movement is achieved. This is done with menu selection mode 2. I use this quite a bit as its fast, easy, and effective.

The other choice is to re-record the entire session (all channels) until the desired performance is achieved. This is done with menu selection mode 7.

Second, if everything is fine except for a small issue, there is a "line editor" that lets you select a portion of the recording session isolate a channel and modify the servo command, then save it off. There are 20 samples per second, so to adjust minor tweaks this is acceptable, but a bit time consuming. This is done through menu selection mode 9. I use a stop watch to find the general area, then select the samples around that area and make corrections.

Currently there is no graphic depiction of the servo commands that can be edited in something like Windows. The Servo Recorder Playback application is a menu based application that resides completely in the Activity Board's propeller memory. There isn't room for a graphical user interface. Good news is once loaded, it can be run from any simple terminal such as a smartphone USB Terminal app.

If the Puppeteer would like to actually see the waveforms, they can employ GNU Plot after downloading the command files onto a PC and then following steps outlined here...
http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/sho...and-Servo-Player&p=29910&viewfull=1#post29910

I have considered downloading the command files into a PC editor however the timestamps make the process fairly complicated and it's best to use the servo recorder playback application to modify the files. Vixen and LOR applications can't handle the proprietary data format i.e., timestamp, so they can't be used as is.

A complete description of the Servo Recorder Playback application is shown here in this link along with tutorials and all of the downloadable files...
http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/sho...and-Servo-Player&p=29427&viewfull=1#post29427

In conclusion, the puppeteering technique really provides a simplistic way to get the Motions programmed. And if an issue does occur, and they do, it's so easy to re-record that Channel or the entire show the graphical interface really isn't needed for making corrections (IMHO). That said, I do like to look at the waveforms occaisionally and GNU Plot is a great way to do so. Possibly in the future a GUI interface may become available for editing too.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Lightman

Thank you for all the wonderful comments! It's fun puppeteering these props. 

Give it a try!


----------



## bobzilla

Most excellent, Brian!
Bravo


----------



## FistJr

What setup did you use for puppeteering the jaw, Brian? A sock puppet with a potentiometer, or some other more advanced setup? 

Do you think this type of joystick would work for a base for a puppeteering skull similar to the custom setup you created -- stick a small skull on top of the joystick? https://www.servocity.com/html/3_function_joystick.html#.V33kAo-cFaR

Many thanks!


----------



## Lightman

FistJr said:


> What setup did you use for puppeteering the jaw, Brian? A sock puppet with a potentiometer, or some other more advanced setup?
> 
> Do you think this type of joystick would work for a base for a puppeteering skull similar to the custom setup you created -- stick a small skull on top of the joystick? https://www.servocity.com/html/3_function_joystick.html#.V33kAo-cFaR
> 
> Many thanks!


For the jaw, I used a simple 10K pot with a knob. I hold the base of pot in one hand and twist the knob with other hand. Experience dictates that this is the most accurate method for puppeteering mouth movements. BTW...I reduce the gain of that pot/ADC pair to 0.2 and an offset of 200. This gives me very quick movements over 180 degree of twist. The gain and offset are adjusted in menu selection mode 10.

The Servo City joystick you refer to will work with Servo Recorder Playback application. The 5K pots are fine. I did notice the x and y axis are limited to 50deg of rotation. That should be marginally ok. I like at least 90 deg of rotation on my skull AMS pots. The twist pot angular rotation on the stick isn't specified, but I assume it's at least 180 deg if not 270 deg. That would be fine.

A word of caution, prefab joysticks typically have a spring return force that keeps the stick in the center position. In my past experience with these type pots I find that the spring return is extremely annoying when I'm puppeteering as it always tends to want to return the skull to the neutral position. It causes pertubations in the movements that I'm trying to puppeteer. It's really a personal choice... but just beware.


----------



## Lightman

I have discovered a cool smartphone app called "USB Terminal" that allows the user to program/update our props without a laptop. Since the Servo Recorder Playback 60 series application is completely contained on the Activity Board, it communicates directly with a smartphone using a "On the Go" USB cable.

This will come in handy when the skull and the witch are installed and we need to tweak the servo commands.

A complete write up an explanation of this app is shown here in this link...
http://diychristmas.org/vb1/showthr...and-Servo-Player&p=71339&viewfull=1#post71339


----------



## FistJr

Brian, it looks like the old Propeller Activity Board has been discontinued and replaced with the following:

https://www.parallax.com/product/32912

Looks pretty similar - do you know whether the new version will work with your setup? Or is there a good source available for the old boards?

Thanks!


----------



## Lightman

FistJr said:


> Brian, it looks like the old Propeller Activity Board has been discontinued and replaced with the following:
> 
> https://www.parallax.com/product/32912
> 
> Looks pretty similar - do you know whether the new version will work with your setup? Or is there a good source available for the old boards?
> 
> Thanks!


I believe the new Activity Board will work with the servo recorder playback 60 series application. I have not yet purchased a new board, but I have read up on all of its specifications and there's nothing that I could see that is different in terms of the ADC converters, servo outputs, or propeller output pins.

From what I gather they beefed up the power supplies and they reconfigured the XBee interface for wireless downloads. Neither of these would affect the operation of the servo recorder playback software.

I have seen complaints on other forums that for the few upgrades realized in the WX version, it really doesn't justify the price increase. I agree with them.


----------



## FistJr

Lightman said:


> I have seen complaints on other forums that for the few upgrades realized in the WX version, it really doesn't justify the price increase. I agree with them.


Ha! I agree also. But they'll probably get my money anyway -- not for the board improvements, but for the "Lightman Development Kit" add-on that's available...


----------



## Lightman

FistJr said:


> Ha! I agree also. But they'll probably get my money anyway -- not for the board improvements, but for the "Lightman Development Kit" add-on that's available...


 Yes... I too will most likely be buying a few when my stock of regular activity boards run out.

Glad to see you are interested. Let me know if you need any help setting up the system. Once you install the Simple IDE (SIDE), its very straightforward to load the latest Servo Recorder Playback 60B.c code.

To start... just hook up a simple pot and a single servo and play around. Get familiar with the menu system. Have fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just heard a rough cut of the combined soundtrack with Dead Things' take on the skeleton - he is one hilarious dude!:jol:


----------



## Shadow Panther

any updates yet? I am so excited to see the end result.


----------



## Lightman

The team has been working feverishly on the project. Here is a quick update...

- Witch torso animatronics, head animatronics, and Bobzilla's skull animatronics have all been completed and delivered to Lightman for programming.

- Skeleton body movement mechanisms will be linear servos. Preliminary install performed for testing.

- Skeleton body mounted on studio flat. Servos to be installed.

- Script updated and new recording made. Final soundtrack being refined with sound effects. Left and Right tracks have been panned (separated) to provide voices coming from each character.

- Driver design being finalized to support the linear actuators. Several tested and narrowing down final candidate.

- Calibration and profiles generated for the witch and skull. These are used to specify the servo limits and rest positions. Preliminary testing with the AMS proved successful.

- Articulated Model with Sensors (AMS) have been fabricated for heads (witch and skull) as well as witch body (arms & torso). These are used to puppeteer the character's movements. Skeleton AMS to be built.

- Acquired 4 Propeller Activity Boards to be used as HW controller with Servo Recorder Playback application. Application has been updated.


----------



## bobzilla

Wow!
All of you are amazing!


----------



## deadSusan

This is awesome. What a brain trust!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Final audio track was sent to halstaff and we're now looking forward to seeing the full scene in all its glory, once Lightman has a chance to do a whole lot of programming:jol:


----------



## Lightman

Here is an update to the project...

- Witch head and body have been puppeteered and recorded to the final soundtrack. Looks good.

- Initial lighting with Vixen programmed and tested along with AC relay trigger. Lights on Witch, skeleton and skull look great.

- Witch head, body and skull delivered to Halstaff last weekend. 

- Characters where set up and tested. All work fine, as in lightman's shop.

- Skeleton body was mounted to studio flat and actuators installed. The arm movements were too slow with linear actuators so pneumatics were substituted. This means the shoulder arm movements are bang bang, while the legs and wrists are proportionally controlled. 

- Puppeteering of skeleton body completed to sound track.

- Programmed final master timing and lights in Vixen using actual dimmer boxes at Halstaff location. All checked out.

- System then integrated in "benchtop" fashion with all critical show elements in place. System test run with all servos, pneumatics, and lights....Works terrific! 

- Next steps are to Fabricate costume on witch, add set dressing such as other studio flats, painting, and decorations.


----------



## FistJr

Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## halstaff

I spent the weekend building the flats for the witches shack and cleaning up all the wiring for the skeleton. It is coming along but still lots to do!


----------



## FistJr

Can't wait to see the final result, Halstaff & Team!


----------



## halstaff

Not the final product yet but here is the initial test of all the electronic systems using the custom soundtrack put together by Pat, Roxy and Tom.


----------



## FistJr

Simply spectacular! Love the team effort - all aspects are top notch! I love the puppeteered action -- adds so much to the story telling!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is one annoying skeleton (oh, sorry, Pat).

We had so much fun working with everyone on the team - a talented and funny group of guys. It's also wonderful seeing the soundtrack come to life with the fabulous animation.


----------



## Sytnathotep

I...! That is....Holy cow! I mean... can't words.... awesome! *faints* 

Seriously though guys, that is hella awesome. I though I really achieved something by making a pumpkin turn in place!! I can't even comprehend what went into creating this!


----------



## Daphne

OH MY GOSH! That is amazing!! WOW! 

I can't even figure out how to make the head on my witch move and I see this!!! Totally blown away!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I don't really have words to accurately describe how I feel about this. It is so far above and beyond what seems possible that is in a league of its own. The whole team did an incredible job! It could honestly be in a theme park, it's that good!


----------



## halstaff

Here is the witch scene as it debuted this year -


----------



## Hairazor

Holy Buckets!! That was great!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Speechless!!! That is just amazing, I can only imagine how much your Halloween visitors enjoyed seeing that up close!


----------



## stick

Great Job once again halstaff.


----------

